# Cani-Sport Equipment Review



## SLB

Like the Harness thread in the general dog section, I thought it best to have an all round Cani-sport review section. All the cani-sports; Cani-Cross, Bikejor, Skijor, Scootering and Rigs. Please no debates about permits etc. This is just to review items you have tried and tested. Please note that not all equipment is needed - some are additional extras.

So first - introduce the sport/s that you compete or partake recreationally. Then what equipment you have for it; human and dog. Also adding in your favourite retailers and how you find their service. 

I'll start. If people could stick to the same format to make the thread easier to read through that would be brilliant 

*Scootering.*

*Pawtrekker (Older style)*










*Price*: £50 second hand.

*Review*:

Great starter scooter to see if the dogs and myself would take to it. But rubbish for competitions. Too high off the ground so balance is affected, too shorter stem so hunched over when riding. V-brakes not really effective. No suspension.

But overall - great to get you started, although you're not likely to find this one available on the market as they seem to be rare.

*Gravity Scooter*










*Price*: £320 second hand.

*Review*:

I love this scooter. The front wheel is bigger than the back which makes light work of the corners. The whole scooter is right for me, I'm not hunched over, the board is low to the ground so my balance is better. The board is bigger and longer so allows me to change feet when scooting or negotiating a tight corner where I need one foot to push me in the right direction.

The front wheel has a hydraulic disc brake which is the brake I use most often and effectively stops the dogs from pulling - takes a few seconds more than when I'm scooting on my own but there's no forward pull then. The back brake is cable disc. Great for when I really need to stop - both brakes stop dead. Suspension really helps over rough ground. And the skid plate does exactly what it's supposed to do. Although mud and grass does tend to get stuck between the board and the skid plate.

I love this scooter - but did I already say that?

*No Fear Scooter Helmet*.










*Price*: £10 ish

*Review*:

I haven't had a scrape yet to review this properly. But it fits well, looks great and has the right holes for my camera to be attached to the top. It's very comfortable to wear also. And it's pink!

*Cree Head Lamp* (forgot which lumen it is).










*Price*: £20 ish.

*Review*:

Have only used it for one night run and one very late night jump starting the car episode. Fab light and really bright. 3 settings: Bright, not so bright and RAVE! Fits comfortably on my head and stays in place when running, however only if you have your hair up or something to stop the elastic riding up your hair. The wire that connects to the battery pack is slightly annoying as it tickles your face or you catch it with your arm and it gets pulled out.. But other than that - couldn't be happier.

*Fearless Fabrics Running Leggings and Salomon Snow Crosses*.










*Price*:

£26 (Running leggings personalised)
£35 (Second hand Salomons)

*Review (Leggings):*

Amazing! Not only do they fit like a glove, they feel fantastic, they look fantastic and they do what it says on the tin. They are comfortable to wear, no chaffing, no moving when I'm doing odd things on the scooter or warm up/down exercises. Personalisation is reflective and very fab indeed. Kept me warm when there were high crosswinds and also dried very quickly and kept me warm when scootering through water at the weekend.

*Review (Salomons):*

I bought these off a chap at a race in Feb. My wellies had just given way to a leak and my boots were wet from the day before - still! These fit perfectly - although you do have to buy the next size up. They are so comfortable and easy to run in and easy to scoot in! They kept my feet warm even when they were wet and dried quickly.

*Garmin Forerunner 10*

No Picture

*Price*: £70ish

*Review*:

Amazing for seeing where we run, mapping it out, timing it and showing average speed and max speed. Awesome little watch. GPS doesn't cut out although it did glitch once and told me my dogs did 46mph..

*SJX4000 Sports Camera*.

No Picture.

*Price*: £42

*Review*:

For a cheap alternative to Go Pro - this can't get any better. For the price you get a number of attachments and straps. The picture quality is good when uploaded. You can change settings so it takes 3/5/10 minute interval videos. Can be attached to helmet, handlebars and belts.


----------



## SLB

Using Indi-Dogs picture (I'm sure she won't mind)

*Single & Two dog line*










*Price*:

£5 (Single)
£10 (Double)

*Review*:

I love Indi-dog lines, they do the job and they are still going strong after nearly 2 years usage and plenty of washes in between. I also have a dampener line and staggered line from Indi-Dog as well as a neck line.

*Bike Loop*










*Price*: £3.00 (without Karabiner)

*Review*:

Whilst it doesn't fit on my scooter - it did fit on my bike and is still going strong 2 years later too.

*Nordkyn Shock Absorber*

No Picture

*Price*: £10ish

*Review*:

Whilst I have the Indi-dog dampener line with built in bungee, I found the dogs and I were still getting a bit of a jolt with the scooter. So I bought a shock absorber and this has stopped our problem and even when they set off at speed, none of us are "shocked" by the jolt.

*Windog Bikejor Arm*










*Price*: £29.99

*Review*:

I love this bikejor arm, it fits brilliantly on my scooter, is flexible enough for me to fold it away when loading it up on the bike rack, without taking it off altogether. And since it's that flexible - yes the dogs can be at the side of me or where ever and it'll not break, just bends round. It also does it's job and keeps the line away from the wheel.

It didn't however fit my bike very well, despite being "universal" I struggled to keep it out front, it would just slip down and the line would be by my wheel.


----------



## BlueJay

Also scootering 

*Zero DC Euro Long Harness
*








*
Price:* £39.99 new

*Review:* Fab harnesses - sturdy but lightweight, seem very comfortable and don't rub. Wash up no trouble and dry quickly too. Doesn't twist, ride up, restrict at all, and the wide chest bit provides lots of support. The open back seems to work well for bendy-spine sighthound running!
No clips or adjustable straps to fiddle with either.
Only potential issue is that you need to lift paws to get it on and off, so you are screwed if the dog doesn't like that.


----------



## SLB

Now my favourite part... Harnesses.

*Indi-Dog X-backs*.










*Price*: £15.

*Review*:

I loved these harnesses, custom made to measure, I had tags sewn in to them too. Sadly Pen hated hers, she found them uncomfortable to run in **more the length of them than the actual harness** But they also did not suit the activity we do as the attachment point is higher on the bike and scooter than rigs or waist, therefore the harness rose in the wrong places causing discomfort in the dogs.

I would recommend Indi-dog x-backs to anyone who wants cheap but quality x-backs for their chosen sport. Just a shame they didn't work for us. They now have a new home in the Canicross Midlands Kit Bag where they will be lent out and used for people just starting to take an interest in the sport or having a go.

*Non Stop Half Harness*.










*Price*: £33.99

*Review*:

I love these harnesses! They fit snuggly but comfortably, no rubbing or chaffing anywhere, there is a decent amount of padding, although it doesn't look like it. They don't twist around the body like some harnesses can do. My dogs work hard in them and seem comfortable in them. They are light weight, flexible and they dry quickly. They have seen the washer on more than 3 occasions and still come up like new.

*Euro/Zero DC Short Harnesses.*










*Price*: £36.99

*Review*:

When I first bought these I was umming and ahhing about them. I wrote my review in "The Harness Thread" and I said I preferred the Non Stops over these.. well that's still true, but these are fast becoming my new favourites. I first tried them out when I was running 3 dog and the 3rd dog wasn't really known to mine - they know him, but don't meet and greet him really. So I thought Pen was being weird in her harness, but it seems it wasn't the harness.

I've had them out a few times in them, including racing in them and I am falling in love. They do move a bit but this is only the rear end of the harness not the front which isn't too big of a deal. But you can only make them so rigid. They are light weight and flexible, they dry quickly. They have padding all the way around and a nice wide chest plate. Fit well and the dogs run comfortably in them.


----------



## SLB

*Cani-cross*

I have only just started to get into this so my reviews may change.

*Zero DC "Speedy" Belt*.










*Price*: £42.99

*Review*:

So far I have used this only a handful of times. I'm in love! I tested this out at a race weekend with the person's dog. She wasn't a strong puller but she did pull and it was great. So I bought my own now scooter season is coming to an end and the weather is warming up. (Easier to tell how hot it is when you're running with the dog).

So we're training for a 3.5km Novice Cani-cross run at Easter. By we - I mean myself of course!

So it arrived on Tuesday. I've been out on 4 runs since it came. It distributes the pull evenly and lower down than most belts, supports my lower back. Has a handy pocket at the back for my phone and keys, and boy that Velcro is hard to get into! Doesn't warm up like some belts can as it is made with mesh fabric rather than fleece or other material.

It's so comfortable I forgot I was wearing it. Yes they look like nappies but it's amazing!


----------



## toffee44

I am newly converted to my nappy belt hehe love it no more hip pain from stupid strong dog


----------



## toffee44

*Canicross *

*Howling Dog Alaska Second Skin (£26.99) *










*Review*

I had this as my first harness for Dylan as I was worried he would over heat and that harnesses would rub him as I had so many problems with everyday harness. This harness only lasted me 6months as a plastic attachment snapped off. I hope this is just a one off and my lack of care ( I never cleaned it). I run with many other people who have these harness at a couple of years down the line now. This harness never rubbed and fitted brilliantly, it is good value for money too and I would say an ideal first harness. 
The harness has an anchor point just below the shoulders.


----------



## toffee44

*Kisi Line (Kisi) (£20)*









*Review*
Kisi is a home made group of products for canicross. I like this line because it has two handles in cooperated into it, ideal if you have to cross a road or have a mass start at a race for keeping dog under control. Howling dog Alaska also do a line with a handle incoperated in it now. 
Please contact the company before making orders as there has been some supply issues but they were rectified with communiction


----------



## toffee44

*X back Race Harness (£10-30)*









*Review*
There are now a few companies on ebay that do custom fit harness's for you. You just need to send them certain measurements and pick a fleece and webbing colour. It is a tail anchor point harness which can be used for canicross and bikjore. Also a lot of these companies now do name embroidery so great if you want some custom fit which worked for me because in this case I didnt want the point to be right on his tail, as Teal doesnt like the line touching it so this one was made shorter.


----------



## toffee44

*Rock Empire Belt (£45.99)*









*Review*
Up until very recently I ran in this. Very good belt that due to the adjustments on it you can get to fit perfectly. I found initially I was getting a pull too high (above my bum) when actually you should feel the pull across your bum which almost lifts you. This belt is really lightweight and I barely notice all the straps etc


----------



## toffee44

*Review 2 for Zero DC speedy*

This belt sits like a nappy and allows your whole bum to get the pull of the dog, brilliant for strong dogs that consistanly pull hard. I have only had this for two weeks but already my hips feel better after a run. I was finding the sides of my hips hurt just along the line of my previous belt, this is a new pain, and I think its just I know have a fit hard pulling dog as had no problems when I changed the belt. I found the belt feels a bit loose when the dog isnt pulling, so only suitable for the consistant puller. Unlike the Rock Empire there is no bungee in the tie to the dog, so you must have a good canicross line attached to it.


----------



## toffee44

*Review 2 Euro Long (Zero DC Faster)*

This is what I now bikejore and canicross in. The anchor point sits at the tail and there is no pressure along the spine. The harness appears hard wearing (friend said hers are 5 years old now). The whole pull of the harness comes from the shoulders and the chest and I noticed a big difference in Dylan way of going in this. This harness is brilliant for deep chested dogs as it does not interfere with breathing and has good armpit clearance. I find this harness will only work well if your dog consistantly pulls. I have included a photo of us at a race start so hopefully you can so how ergodynamic this harness is to the dog and allows full freedom. (video still)


----------



## toffee44

*Canicross attaching line to belt 
Caribener OR not??*

I thought I would add my thoughts and experiences on this subject.

Most people either use a carbineer to tie their lines to their belts or tie the line straight to the belt. I had an unpleasant experience with a caribener early on in starting running (hit me hard in my pelvis when Dylan lunged at something). So I got rid of my caribeenr. However I have gone back to one and I would recommend one is used. 
1) The Speedy Belt is just a rope no loop so the line needs to slide
2) Should you have an accident and need the dog away/ loose you can do so easily from your belt.
3) it saves your lines, I noticed when I took my line off my old belt it was wearing because of how I tied it.

You should be expecting to pay circa £10 on a carinbener, the cheap ones will not hold a dog. I prefer the ones with a locking screw


----------



## toffee44

*
Mushers Secret (£9.99 for small pot)*










*Review*
This is a cream that you put on your dogs paws to help keep them soft yet tough for mixed terrain. I only put it on twice a week and sometimes before a run or a race where I know I will have to cover hard ground. Unfortunately I have often cover Tarmac tracks and since using this I have no paw injuries what's so ever.


----------



## toffee44

*Dog Boots (non-stop) (£15 a pair)*
Hardwearing racing boots to protect your dogs? paws










*Review*
I have yet to use these so cannot comment on their durability and fit. However there are a lot of people in the sport that do to protect their dogs feet on harder ground ie tarmac and gravel tracks. There are a number of difference brands and types however I have seen mainly non-stop on many competing dogs.


----------



## toffee44

*Mush O Meter (£3.99 I think)*










*Review*
This is an Iphone app that tracks your ride or run. I use it for biking. For the price it is a great little app that allows you to see your speed and average pace etc. I have found some discrepancy over speeds and distance but not anything dramatic, it relies on GPS to function.


----------



## SLB

toffee44 said:


> *Canicross attaching line to belt
> Caribener OR not??*
> 
> I thought I would add my thoughts and experiences on this subject.
> 
> Most people either use a carbineer to tie their lines to their belts or tie the line straight to the belt. I had an unpleasant experience with a caribener early on in starting running (hit me hard in my pelvis when Dylan lunged at something). So I got rid of my caribeenr. However I have gone back to one and I would recommend one is used.
> 1) The Speedy Belt is just a rope no loop so the line needs to slide
> 2) Should you have an accident and need the dog away/ loose you can do so easily from your belt.
> 3) it saves your lines, I noticed when I took my line off my old belt it was wearing because of how I tied it.
> 
> You should be expecting to pay circa £10 on a carinbener, the cheap ones will not hold a dog. I prefer the ones with a locking screw


Good point.

I use a heavy duty simple open one on the scooter as I don't leave my lines on. I have a screw lock small one - not a big one, but it's strong enough (have had it on my bike and scooter before) on my running belt. It's not as attractive as the one I have on my walking belt - which is one that Indi-Dog sold with it when I bought my belt from her. But it does the job.

Expect bruises carabineer or not though peoples!


----------



## SLB

*Canicross*

Non Stop Canicross Line (older style).










*Price*: £22 (I think - can't quite remember)

*Review*:

I have used this line a couple of times. It looks like an ordinary lead, but it has an inbuilt bungee which helps to absorb any shock on either end. It is grab-able without hurting or feeling uncomfortable on my hands. It also includes a little loop in which you can buy the extension and add another dog onto the line to make it a 2 dog line.

Zero/Euro DC 2 dog Canicross line










*Price*: £26.99

*Review*:

I like this line, however I struggled with it today, it's a bit longer than normal bungee canicross lines by .5m. I also found there was too much bungee so when I grabbed hold of the line to help me stop the dogs, it just bungeed. But on the good side, it is grab-able, it does have that extra length and extra bungee and as I was running Jack and Pen, Jack was able to lollop along at his own pace whilst Pen dragged me at hers without him being dragged by the connecting part of the line. Pleased with it but it's not really what I'm used too.


----------



## SLB

*Retailers*

Ok so these are a list of retailers/outfitters that I have used and bought from before - some several, some the odd time.

*Indi-dog*

Indi-Dog

*Review*:

Indi-dog was where I first started all my kit from, lines and harnesses (as well as numerous other dog stuff but we'll keep it cani-sport). Indi-dogs customer service is amazing. I order through Facebook as I don't have paypal so I order direct. I get a response within 24 hours, have only had to wait a few times for a response but there is always a genuine understandable reason for lack of reply. And besides - it's never been more than 48 hours.

Wait time is around 2-3 weeks for custom orders or if supplies have to be ordered in, prices are competitive and the gear is quality. If you're ever worried about your stuff, a simple "can I check where order # is please" and you will be given details on what is happening; if it's still waiting to be processed or the supplies have been ordered and are on their way or if it's going to be posted out within whatever time frame..

Indi-dog is a definite favourite of mine and if anyone asks me where to get custom harnesses or tuglines from - I point them in their direction. For a one (wo)man team she does pretty well!

*K9 Trail Time*

Home

*Review*:

K9 Trail time is another firm favourite. They regularly compete around the country and all advice from them is guaranteed to be spot on as they have tried and tested most if not all the equipment they stock and sell. K9 Trail Time are also very easy to talk too and get in touch with. If you're unsure of something or have the dilemma of not being able to choose or know what you need, they are able to point you in the right direction.

K9 Trail Time are quick to reply to questions - I've never had to wait more than 48 hours for a reply - but that is normally due to an event being on somewhere where there is no phone signal. I also order through Facebook with them. Anything I have ordered has been in stock already so I am unsure of wait time on things. I generally receive my stuff either the next day or the day after payment has been received which is brilliant for me as I am impatient. 

K9 Trail Time is also another one (wo)man operation and I would recommend her to anyone who wanted ready made equipment or specific equipment that is on the market.

*Snow Paw Store*

SnowPaw Store - Sled Dog Equipment, Pawtrekker Dog Scooters, Dog Harness, Canicross, Running with your Dog, Dog Backpack, Bikejoring, Activities with your Dog, Husky, Siberian Husky, Sled Dog, Alaskan Malamute, Husky Racing

*Review*:

I have only ordered from this company a few times and I am impressed. I ordered one item before 5pm one night and received it 9am the next morning. This was due to it being in stock of course but very impressed.

*Innerwolf*

Canicross Equipment | Canicross Belts | Running with your Dog | Experienced Advice | Hands Free Leash | Dog Running Harness | CaniX - Inner Wolf

*Review*:

Whilst I haven't ordered from them. I have been to their shop and bought items from them. They are very approachable people and very happy to help. I went to their shop on their grand opening day and got cake.. anyone who gives me cake gets a thumbs up 

*Fearless Fabrics*

http://www.fearlessfabricactivewear.co.uk/

*Review*:

Another place I order through Facebook. Wait time for custom is 10 working days. I was very impressed with my last order so I will definitely be ordering with them again shortly. Replies to messages came within 48 hours. The person I messaged was very friendly and happy to help with my request.


----------



## sharloid

*Pawtrekker Full Suspension Scooter (£335)*

This is a brilliant scooter for long treks. Comfortable for short and tall people. It's heavy and cumbersome so not well suited to fast racing with tight corners. Ours is about 3 years old, well travelled and well used, some parts are starting to go a bit rusty but it does live outside. Replacement parts are easy to get.

*TrailBaby 4 dog gang line inc neck lines (£30)*

Good, strong lines. Thicker than ones we've had before. All the parts are removable so can be used with 1/2/3/4 dogs or more pieces can be added. The lady can be hard to get hold of.

*Zero DC Euro Long harnesses (£39.99)
*
Great harnesses, I managed to get them at cost price so an absolute bargain. They've done quite a few miles in them and there has been no issues. Apart from some cracking on the reflective piping they look new.
They allow the dogs to fully stretch out, don't press down on the hips like we found x backs sometimes did. Their backpacks also fit nicely over these.

*Arctic Wolf one dog bungee line (£22.50) 
*
We use this for bikejoring and canicrossing. Good length so you don't feel like you're about to step on the dog but no good near roads. It does have a traffic handle for holding them close and the webbing is quite soft. Right amount of bungee.


----------



## Leanne77

*Retailers:*

*Hooner*

Since these are just one junction up the motorway away from me they are a handy place for me to drop in.

They know their stuff and are very helpful and make their own equipment. However, if you order anything from them dont expect it to arrive within a few days. I have personally never had an issue with their gear or customer service (apart from things taking a while) but I know others have.

Upon visiting their shop recently I also found them not to have that much of anything on the shelves really whereas when I have visited before they've had a range of leads, lines, treats, food etc to browse.


----------



## SLB

*Salomon XR mission. *

*Price*: £105 RRP (TK Maxx £40)










*Review*:

So comfy to run in! However I cannot run in them as they rub against my Achilles tendon and due to running in them I have damaged them and after the weekends race, I have had swollen feet for a week now.  But I do love them.

Pretty colour and quick lace system means they stand out and there are no fiddly laces, just a pull cord. So easy to put on, take off. However - the pretty colour doesn't last when running through ankle deep mud :lol:


----------



## BlueJay

*Dog Running Belt*










*Price:* £20

*Review:*
From maker on eBay
I already had a brill walking belt from this seller, but running in that didn't go well so wanted something with leg loops.
The loops on this are removable and very adjustable; waist size very adjustable too. Stays put when running, feels nice and comfy and is relatively lightweight. The padding is breathable so doesn't make you all sweaty, and comes with a carabiner.
I would have preferred elastic on the attachment bit for when dog sets off, but using a bungee line, that wouldn't make a huge lot of difference anyways.
I like it


----------



## SLB

*Zero DC Faster (Long) Harness*

*Price*: £39.99

*Review*:

Because mine obviously need more harnesses.... These were bought for when mine work on rigs, the attachment point is lower therefore the lines rub on their backs when wearing shorter harnesses. Mine have ran in these a few times, they're not perfectly fitting, I need to have custom fit. However they have ran pretty well in them, despite Pen's reluctance to run in longer harnesses. They are very smart looking harnesses and I really like them.


----------



## trio25

SLB said:


> *Zero DC Faster (Long) Harness*
> 
> *Price*: £39.99
> 
> *Review*:
> 
> Because mine obviously need more harnesses.... These were bought for when mine work on rigs, the attachment point is lower therefore the lines rub on their backs when wearing shorter harnesses. Mine have ran in these a few times, they're not perfectly fitting, I need to have custom fit. However they have ran pretty well in them, despite Pen's reluctance to run in longer harnesses. They are very smart looking harnesses and I really like them.


Looking good, what size did you go for? I'm thinking of trying Cybi in a long harness.


----------



## SLB

trio25 said:


> Looking good, what size did you go for? I'm thinking of trying Cybi in a long harness.


I went for Medium - they are a little too long in length (shorten the tug and it's fine) and a bit baggy in the sides but the neck measurement is spot on which is the most important one I guess. They'd need custom ones if I were to be using these every race though - both of them came up with medium necks, but large girth and XL length and weird measurements like that.


----------



## trio25

SLB said:


> I went for Medium - they are a little too long in length (shorten the tug and it's fine) and a bit baggy in the sides but the neck measurement is spot on which is the most important one I guess. They'd need custom ones if I were to be using these every race though - both of them came up with medium necks, but large girth and XL length and weird measurements like that.


Interesting, Cybi is in a SL in the short, but must measure him as think he might need to go up a size. He is always a bit long for standard harnesses.


----------



## SLB

Mine are in the SM for the shorts but as I was told, the Shorts and Longs are different so the measurements won't correlate.


----------



## trio25

SLB said:


> Mine are in the SM for the shorts but as I was told, the Shorts and Longs are different so the measurements won't correlate.


Good to know, I'll probably get Emily to fit him to a new harness in September.


----------



## Gemmaa

I was using Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin harnesses:








I didn't have any problems with them, they didn't rub or cause any problems when they were running. They wash well and the colour comes up nicely after turning black in the mud. However, recently I did start to think they were a bit broad around the neck and could be too hot, plus they sat very close to the armpits, they're also a 'snug' fit over the head which could be an issue for some dogs - these issues could also be because I have awkward sized dogs.
So I've just bought Danny a ZeroDC short harness size SL  (again, awkward sized dog, the smaller size would have been too small, this is probably ever so slightly too big, but not enough to cause any problems)

















I haven't used it as it's only just arrived, but it's a million times easier to take on and off, isn't as bulky and he now has plenty of armpit room, plus as it's not such a tight fit he'll have more air circulating.
Once we've been for a run tomorrow I'll update about it, along with my running belt and lead


----------



## sharloid

Gemmaa said:


> I was using Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin harnesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any problems with them, they didn't rub or cause any problems when they were running. They wash well and the colour comes up nicely after turning black in the mud. However, recently I did start to think they were a bit broad around the neck and could be too hot, plus they sat very close to the armpits, they're also a 'snug' fit over the head which could be an issue for some dogs - these issues could also be because I have awkward sized dogs.
> So I've just bought Danny a ZeroDC short harness size SL  (again, awkward sized dog, the smaller size would have been too small, this is probably ever so slightly too big, but not enough to cause any problems)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it as it's only just arrived, but it's a million times easier to take on and off, isn't as bulky and he now has plenty of armpit room, plus as it's not such a tight fit he'll have more air circulating.
> Once we've been for a run tomorrow I'll update about it, along with my running belt and lead


Aww bless them! Is the neck not too big? Two of my sibes are in the size small.


----------



## Gemmaa

sharloid said:


> Aww bless them! Is the neck not too big? Two of my sibes are in the size small.


The SL is for Jack Russells and similar


----------



## Gemmaa

When I started running I was using a Trixie walking belt, which was fine for a while but I started getting back pain afterwards. 
I now use this one in a dashing shade of yellow:
http://cani-fit.com/product/lightweight-cani-cross-belt/

I did try it without leg straps because I felt a bit silly at first and like I was wearing some kind of butt harness :Wideyed, but it rode up and was a total disaster. 
So since then I've swallowed my pride and put the leg straps on - and it's a dream! :Couchpotato 
No back pain, and it's surprisingly comfortable, especially now that I've tweaked and tightened everything properly.
Also with a long enough top you can hide the leg straps a bit 

Lead wise I used a Howling Dog Alaska Bungee Lead with a carabiner. I felt it was too long - especially with my running belt adding a little extra length to it, and it was bouncing around a lot, which to be fair did stop once I attached the carabiner end to the dogs coupler.
I just didn't feel like I had much control with it while running.

So I ordered a Maxway Zorb lead from Indi-Dog. It's ideal for us. I like that I can adjust the length and I now feel much more in control (also helps that the stripe on the bungee bit matches our yellow colour scheme*!).

*not just being fussy with colour, I want to be as visible as possible!

Okay, so this morning I took him out with his new harness............it appears to have increased his speed by a few million miles per hour :Nailbiting
I would happily recommend it, he was really comfortable and totally unrestricted - now he flies!


----------



## Geolgrad

Gemmaa said:


> When I started running I was using a Trixie walking belt, which was fine for a while but I started getting back pain afterwards.
> I now use this one in a dashing shade of yellow:
> http://cani-fit.com/product/lightweight-cani-cross-belt/
> 
> I did try it without leg straps because I felt a bit silly at first and like I was wearing some kind of butt harness :Wideyed, but it rode up and was a total disaster.
> So since then I've swallowed my pride and put the leg straps on - and it's a dream! :Couchpotato
> No back pain, and it's surprisingly comfortable, especially now that I've tweaked and tightened everything properly.
> Also with a long enough top you can hide the leg straps a bit
> 
> Lead wise I used a Howling Dog Alaska Bungee Lead with a carabiner. I felt it was too long - especially with my running belt adding a little extra length to it, and it was bouncing around a lot, which to be fair did stop once I attached the carabiner end to the dogs coupler.
> I just didn't feel like I had much control with it while running.
> 
> So I ordered a Maxway Zorb lead from Indi-Dog. It's ideal for us. I like that I can adjust the length and I now feel much more in control (also helps that the stripe on the bungee bit matches our yellow colour scheme*!).
> 
> *not just being fussy with colour, I want to be as visible as possible!
> 
> Okay, so this morning I took him out with his new harness............it appears to have increased his speed by a few million miles per hour :Nailbiting
> I would happily recommend it, he was really comfortable and totally unrestricted - now he flies!


Looks awesome. I've just got a price for Zero DC to make custom sized ones for my JRTs  though they'll take 2-3 weeks to make then delivery speed depends on how much extra I want to pay - worst case is a further 3 weeks  Why do I have to have odd sized dogs  big necks and skinny chests.
Currently running in Zee Dog mesh harnesses. Although not strickly a cani-corss harness they are smiliar to the Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin harnesses but with adjustable neck size.


----------



## Gemmaa

Geolgrad said:


> Looks awesome. I've just got a price for Zero DC to make custom sized ones for my JRTs  though they'll take 2-3 weeks to make then delivery speed depends on how much extra I want to pay - worst case is a further 3 weeks  Why do I have to have odd sized dogs  big necks and skinny chests.
> Currently running in Zee Dog mesh harnesses. Although not strickly a cani-corss harness they are smiliar to the Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin harnesses but with adjustable neck size.


Oh the waiting is awful! I was unbearable waiting for my lead to turn up! :Shamefullyembarrased I think I'd be in tears if I needed custom harnesses! 
Worth the wait though!


----------



## sharloid

Geolgrad said:


> Looks awesome. I've just got a price for Zero DC to make custom sized ones for my JRTs  though they'll take 2-3 weeks to make then delivery speed depends on how much extra I want to pay - worst case is a further 3 weeks  Why do I have to have odd sized dogs  big necks and skinny chests.
> Currently running in Zee Dog mesh harnesses. Although not strickly a cani-corss harness they are smiliar to the Howling Dog Alaska Mini Skin harnesses but with adjustable neck size.


I tried to order custom sized but it got too awkward. Trying to sort a payment out to a foreign account charges and puts the price up even more. An easier option would be to get them through a UK seller and have them sent with their next shipment but that doesn't help with speed. I could really do with a custom size for Kindra.


----------



## Geolgrad

sharloid said:


> I tried to order custom sized but it got too awkward. Trying to sort a payment out to a foreign account charges and puts the price up even more. An easier option would be to get them through a UK seller and have them sent with their next shipment but that doesn't help with speed. I could really do with a custom size for Kindra.


Its even more difficult for my two as their neck sizes are in SL but their chest sizes and back length is Mini I there is a price difference. Mini harnesses are up to £4 cheaper than normal ones - somehow I dont think they'll charge me for the cheaper sizes  I am tempted to just buy two premade ones from the UK and see how they fit - just a shame we dont have any stockists closer to home.


----------



## SLB

*Recommended to me.*

This site was recommended to me by a fellow musher. He recommends them because of their customer service and the fact that it is free delivery on everything. Not loads on here but a few mushing things.

https://kickscootuk.com/

I will be ordering from them next week so will let you know how I get on.


----------



## MiffyMoo

What a great thread. I'm definitely going to check out Indi-dog


----------



## SLB

SLB said:


> *Recommended to me.*
> 
> This site was recommended to me by a fellow musher. He recommends them because of their customer service and the fact that it is free delivery on everything. Not loads on here but a few mushing things.
> 
> https://kickscootuk.com/
> 
> I will be ordering from them next week so will let you know how I get on.


I need to review this.

I ordered from this page (will review what I bought) and I did have to email them about my order as it hadn't arrived on time. They replied straight away and told me the item was out of stock and they would email me when they posted my order. Which they did.

However I would've preferred to have been told about my order before emailing them.


----------



## SLB

*Gravity Scooter Mushing Antenna










Price: *£22.99

*Review: 
*
So I bought this as the windog universal antenna was slipping on the scooter. When I received it, it was parcelled curled round, which was fine, it's made of flexible stuff but it did take a couple of days hung up in the pantry with a weight on the bottom to uncurl it. The second issue I had was that, they don't make these things particularly easy to put on!

In practice, it's good, holds the line well, is flexible without breaking, despite looking flimsy. However the wire loop that the line goes through, broke on it's 2nd race day. I've changed this to a paracord loop - which works well. I contacted Gravity and they have thanked me for my comments and have had a few people comment on the wire so have reverted back to the cord loop now 

The stickers don't last well with a jet wash, but I knew they weren't going to last.


----------



## MiffyMoo

SLB said:


> I need to review this.
> 
> I ordered from this page (will review what I bought) and I did have to email them about my order as it hadn't arrived on time. They replied straight away and told me the item was out of stock and they would email me when they posted my order. Which they did.
> 
> However I would've preferred to have been told about my order before emailing them.


Website not working now


----------

